# Mein Bildschirm wird nach kurzer Zeit schwarz - wo liegt das Problem?



## Hallefah (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi!,

habe mir vor ein paar Wochen folgendes System zugelegt:

 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
Board: Asrock 890GX Extreme3
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB DDR3-1333
Netzteil: Aerocool E85-550 (550Watt)

bin dann erst mal mit dem Onboard Grafikchip klar gekommen.
Hab jetzt ne ATI HD Radeon 4870 1 GB von XFX hinzugefügt.
So 2 Wochen lang lief alles glatt. Konnt so gut wie jeses aktuelle Game auf high spielen.
Doch seit kurzem passiert folgendes: ich starte ein game und bereits nach kurzer Zeit wird der Bildschirm schwarz und der Monitor erhält kein Signal mehr. Der Sound vom game ist aber noch zu hören und PC läuft noch.
Habe schon ettliche threats durchgelesen werd aber nicht schlau...
bin der Meinung dass es nichtan den Temps liegt (CPU: Idle:41 Last:52, GPU: Idle 56, Last: 70) die 4870 scheint ja bekannt dafür zu sein etwas heiss zu laufen, jedoch sollte sie solche Temps ja locker aushalten...
in manchen Threats bin ich über Probleme wie Spannungseinstellungen der RAM oder evtl. ein unzureichendes Netzteil gestoßen.
Kann sich jemand mal mein System anschauen und evtl. feststellen was da das Problem sein könnte?

Greeeatz


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hilfeeeee!*



> Kann sich jemand mal mein System anschauen und evtl. feststellen was da das Problem sein könnte?



Also zu dir kommen und eine Problemanalyse erstellen oder wie? Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Hallefah (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hilfeeeee!*

 so wars nat nicht gemeint. Aber vll. sieht ja jemand direkt nen Zusammenhang aus den Komponenten und bekannten Fehlern...


----------



## kbyte (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hilfeeeee!*

Naja, dürfte wohl die Grafikkarte sein. Teste doch nochmal ein paar Tage nur mit der Onboard-GPU, auch beim zocken. Wie bist du an die 4870 rangekommen? Wenn gebraucht gekauft, dann war sie vlt. von vornherein nicht i. O.? Netzteil stimmt, Temps ebenfalls und am RAM sollte es schon wegen dem Fehlerbild nicht liegen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es beim nächsten Mal mit einem vernünftigen Thread-Titel? Ich war schon drauf und dran diesen Thread in den Papierkorb zu schießen.


----------



## Hallefah (6. Dezember 2010)

Jo srry. da ham wohl zu viele emotionen mit gespielt... hab mal nur mit dem onboard chip gespielt. da passiert das nicht. folglich: alles andere scheint ok zu sein. nur: was könnt ich mit der graka noch machen? hab mal was gelesen von wegen bios flashen oder das es was mit den treibern zu tun haben könnte. ps: hab die graka gebraucht gekauft...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn der Sound weiter läuft dann läuft auch das Game weiter, das heißt die Graka arbeitet normal weiter. Wenn es noch mal passiert, dann mach mal folgendes, zieh den Monitor Stecker von der Graka ab warte 5 Sekunden und dann stecke ihn wieder rein. Eigentlich müsste dann das Bild wieder kommen. Wenn ja liegt es an Windows b.z.w. dem Treiber.


----------



## Hallefah (6. Dezember 2010)

Update: hab mal alle treiber runtergeschmissen, mit driver cleaner alle reste entfernt und registry einträge gelöscht. die akutellsten treiber wieder drauf und siehe da: fallout 3 läuft im moment einwandfrei, konnts jetzt zwar noch nicht all zu lange testen, werd aber berichten obs stabil läuft. danach hab ichs mit modern warfare 2 probiert, da is er dann wieder abgeschmiert, hab dann das mit dem stecker zeihen und 5 sek warten probiert hat aber nicht geklappt. achja noch was: bad company 2 konnt ich problemlos und ohne abstürze durch spieln... ich versteh die welt nicht mehr ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hast du bei allen Spielen die gleiche Auflösung und Frequenz benutzt?


----------



## Hallefah (6. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt mal n bisschen rum probiert mit Grafikeinstellungen ändern hat aber nichts gebracht. Auch beim 3D Mark 06 stürzt er iwann ab... Hab mal nachgeschaut wegen den Frequenzen und Auflösungen. So weit mans überhaupt einstellen kann wars überall gleich... Wenn iwas kaputt sein sollte, wäre es dann nicht so dass ich die games gar nicht erst starten könnte? By the way: welche vergleichbare Graka wprdet ihr mir für mein System empfehlen? (ps: bin student => geld ist knapp


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ne Nvidia 460, wenn du gerne spielst. Sonst ne ATI 5770 ist aber bei weitem nicht so schnell wie die Nvidia. Teste aber bevor du dich in Unkosten stürzt die Graka in einem anderen PC.


----------



## Hallefah (6. Dezember 2010)

hm, was mach ich wenn sich rausstellt dass sie woanders funktioniert? dann heisst das ja das bei mir iwas inkompatibel is... ich glaube wenn ich mir eine von den 2 aussuchen würd dann die ATI, der kosten wegen. welchen hersteller würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei der ATI nicht so wichtig, da sie sehr wenig Strom frisst und keinen aufwendigen Kühler braucht. Da es eigentlich keine wirklich schlechten Hersteller gibt, kannst du eigentlich die Karte nehmen die du am billigsten bekommst. Also wenn die Karte wo anderster geht, muss man halt weiter nach dem Fehler suchen, Monitor, Board, Netzteil......?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallefah schrieb:


> hm, was mach ich wenn sich rausstellt dass sie woanders funktioniert?


 
Hast du denn eine Möglichkeit die Karte in einem anderen System zu testen?

Mache bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Dezember 2010)

Das dürfte wirklich an der Graka liegen da bleibt nur den von dem du sie gekauft hast, wenn möglich, um die Rechung von dem Shop zu erleichtern, wo er sie gekauft hat, damit du die gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen kannst oder ein Neukauf....

Wieviel würdest du denn ausgeben wollen? In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Dann such ich schonmal was raus.....


----------



## Hallefah (7. Dezember 2010)

Werd nachher zu nem Kumpel fahren und die dort mal einbauen bzw auch mal schaun obs nicht doch vll. am Netzteil oder so liegt. Falls dann doch die Grafka ne Schuss hat werd ich mich wohl erst mal grün und blau ärgern weil ich keine Rechnung hab und dann halt doch iwas zwischen 100 - 180 eus ausgeben... Auflösung lass ich immer von den Spielen einstellen. Die is bei mir aber so was um die 1024 x 768. Im Anhang die Screenshots. Schon mal danke für die viele Vorschläge und Tips!!! Finds super dass es Leute gibt die sich mit den Problemen anderer beschäftigen


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige was mir auffallen würde, dass du die Grafikkarte vermutlich im zweiten PCI-E Slot eingabaut hast (sie ist nur mit 8x Lanes angebunden).

Evtl. ist das auch der Grund warum die Taktraten der Grafikkarte nicht angezeigt werden?

Teste die Karte erst einmal beim Kumpel und schaue dort auch auf die CPU-Z Reiter "Mainboard und Graphics" (bzw. mache ein paar Screenshots davon).


----------



## Hallefah (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo also war grad ma in nem anderen system testen. es is wohl die graka selbes prob bei meinem kumpel wie bei mir. aaaaber man muss dazu sagen wir haben mein netzteil benutzt weil sein zu schwach war. d.h. ja man kann das mainboard zumindest schon mal auschließen. das die graka bei den screen shots im 2en pci war, lag daran weil ich mal testen wollte ob evtl der erste slot nen schuss hat. scheint aber nicht so zu sein. ich werd wohl in den sauren apfel beissen müssen und n bissl geld drauf legen um ne neue zu kaufen. wenn jemand noch nen tip hat wie man das netzteil noch testen könnte (kenne leider niemanden der ne gut graka bzw ein anders netzteil hat), würde mich freuen da was zu hören. an sonsten seh ich die sache eig geklärt. Vielen Dank noch mal an alle poster!!!!!! nice community


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Du hast ja gepostet das de PC weiter läuft und auch der Sound, also das wäre eine untypischer Fehler für ein NT Problem. Wenn die Graka nicht mehr genug Saft bekommt würde der Rechner eher abstürzen oder einen Bluescreen verursachen aber das nur der Monitor ausgeht liegt wohl ziemlich sicher an der Graka! Es zu teste wäre aber natürlich die beste Methode es aus zu schließen.


----------

